# Dual CSS Quartet 15 build



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey all,

I've been a long time reader of this forum, however this will be my first post. So why not make it a build post:banana:

I was ready to pull the trigger on a PB-13 Ultra and call it a day. But there was always that voice in the back of my head saying, "If you build it, BASS will come". 

I then realized that CSS was located in Abbotsford which is 30 minutes away from me! I gave Bob a call and asked if I was able to drop by and purchase a quartet 15, he said it was totally fine. I arrive at CSS headquarters and Bob had all the parts ready for me. Bob is a great guy, we chatted for a bit and he was very informative. 

Then the voice in the back of my head started saying, "You are still under budget":rofl: 

Gerard: Hey Bob, do you have another Quartet 15 in stock?:innocent:
Bob: Yes I do:devil:
Gerard: Cool, I will take another.
Bob: By the way have you read about the Anti-Mode 8033?
Voice in the back of my head: Ya man those are cool!
Gerard: Ya man those are cool!
Bob: I have those in stock as well:whistling:
Gerard: Alright, add that to my order please:bigsmile:

In the end I left with 2 Quartet 15's, an Anti-Mode 8033 and some CSS UltraTouch Insulation.

On to the build.

I have finished assembling both enclosures and all the parts have been test fitted. I used the plans from the CSS website. I am now in the process of priming, painting and clear coating. I have taken pics of the process and will post them shortly. 

List of tools used
(I get Rona to cut the sheet of 3/4 mdf into 24"x48" sheets)

Ryobi Table Saw
Skil Orbit sander
Skil Jigsaw
Triton Router /w circle cut out attachment
-1/2 roundover bit
-1/2 trim bit
-1/4 straight bit
4 x 36" Bar clamps
2 x 4" Hand/Ratcheting clamps
Wood glue
High heat clear silicone
#8 wood screws
Counter sink bit
Wall mountable Shop vac

All in all i have spent more than what one PB-13 would have cost, but the satisfaction you get from building a sub(s) is priceless:T

Well thats it for now. I will be back to post updates soon. Just like to thank the Shack for inspiration and information and to Bob from CSS:clap:

-Gerard


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Twin Quartet 15's with an Anti-Mode 8033, you have an awesome setup to look forward to! :T Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey all,

As Promised here are some photos of the build.

The Quartet 15 boxes 








Some tools that I use








Drawing the brace design








This was my first time using Hurricane nuts. First I drilled a 1/4" hole. Placed glue around the perimeter of the hole. I used a small C clamp to press the nut into place. It's a tight fit. 








The box assembled. I chose to make the front baffle a few inches smaller width wise, I think it makes the enclosure appear smaller:nerd:








Primed and painted















The insulation. I used the Ultratouch from CSS. I put just enough in there to tame the echo in the box. I ended up putting some on the bottom and back of the enclosure.















That's it for now. I'm just waiting for the second box to finish drying, then i can apply the clear coat.

-Gerard


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I'm waiting for the final clear coat to dry, can't wait! :devil:
Now all i gotta do is name these guys haha.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What size is the room the subs will be in?


----------



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

The subs will be in a 3000ft^3 oddly shaped basement


----------



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

Some pics of the final product.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice! How do they sound?


----------



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

They sound great so far:T For HT they are exactly what I needed. They fit the bill nicely.
As for 2ch, I'm sure they won't disappoint.

Now, i'm gonna see how nicely Multeq xt plays with the Anti-Mode


----------



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

So far so good. Using the Anti Mode as a part of the subwoofers seems to work nicely.
Hopefully I will get REW up and running in the next few days. 
Also, "House of Flying Daggers" bean dance is my new demo scene. Check it out if you haven't already!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice job!!!:T

:hsd:


----------



## huy5005 (Jan 18, 2010)

wow,,, they looks awesome!......


----------



## fackamato (Sep 19, 2007)

Very nicely done! Is there a chance you can put them in the corners? You'd get more roomgain :T


----------



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

I wish i can put them near a corner! Unfortunately the system is situated in the middle of a long wall and the nearest corners are 10ft + away:sad:


----------



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

*Update Rew Graphs*

Hey all, here are some REW measurements!
No EQ








Anti-Mode engaged








Here is a graph with the LIFT 25 and 35 settings
Blue=Flat
Red=Lift 25
Green=Lift35








Here is the last one with the Anti-Mode and Audyssey
Green=Anti-Mode
Blue=Anti-Mode + Audyssey


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That's a big difference with the Antimode, it's looking good.


----------



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I am very pleased with them. I do have the itch to try them in an LLT though:innocent: If I ever get around to finding the parts needed to modify the HPF on the dayton plate amp, I will give the LLT a go:devil:


----------

